
MSFT Launches BrowserSwarm To Help Web Developers Test Their JS Frameworks - aritraghosh007
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/26/microsoft-launches-browserswarm-to-help-web-developers-test-their-js-frameworks-and-libraries/
======
cburgmer
It looks like it's fixed to QUnit for now (configuration allows for a
test.html file). No Jasmine then.

There is configuration for scripts, pre/post build and test phases. Unsure how
this works together with having a set of browsers in the background.

In theory it makes sense to extend command line testing (maybe against
PhantomJS) with integration tests against actual browsers. Let's see how this
works out with BrowserSwarm.

~~~
mikehostetler
Jasmine is supported via Jelly Proxy at the moment, which works really well.
Knockout.js uses Jasmine on the site right now.

The PhantomJS stuff is in there as well, but the data doesn't easily split
across browsers, so that's more of a UX issue.

Thanks!

